# Afternoon Squirrel Hunt



## sljones (Jan 14, 2017)

What a great afternoon of fellowship during a good ole South Ga squirrel hunt with Dr. Steven Grantham, Dr. Jim Rahn and Hunter, Troy E. Spires and Graham Spires, and Lee Mathis. Extremely hot on the dogs but as usual, they hunted their hearts out, worked through the heat and found the game. These guys were awesome shots and were knocking them out for the dogs. Gave a coon a pass. Put 34 on the tailgate in 3 1/2 hours. Great job by all.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2017)

Great hunt. I love to hunt those guys. Bout I have never hunted with a dog. Really great hunt.


----------



## pine floor (Jan 15, 2017)

Man, yall put the smackdown on them squirrels.

Nice 

PF


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2017)

Great hunt!  Good looking dogs!


----------



## RJR (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats on a great hunt! I was wondering when you were going to start posting some pics!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 15, 2017)

Well done on the meat!!


----------



## state159 (Jan 16, 2017)

Great hunt Stan.


----------

